
Cross Linux-Distro Application Installer - macco
http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2011/01/24/application-installer-miniconf-trip-report/
======
fungi
> We will integrate with online social services to provide features like
> ratings and comments using OCS. OCS needs a couple of things added to the
> API, which will happen in the next few weeks

woo hoo, will be great for building communities and finding software.

and without the profit motive of commercial software the quality of the user
generated content should (in theory) be a little higher and a bit less spammy
(although the emacs/vim wars will find continue! and there will plenty of
support requests when what we need is reviews)

yesterday i was installing a dyndns service on a linux desktop, had to install
them all just to workout which one would be the best fit for my needs, this
would prob have saved me the trouble.

------
rfugger
I didn't know a couple of the acronyms from the article. Here they are in case
anyone else is puzzled like I was:

CLA: Contributor License Agreement -
[http://www.ebb.org/bkuhn/blog/2010/10/20/open-letter-to-
mark...](http://www.ebb.org/bkuhn/blog/2010/10/20/open-letter-to-mark.html)

OCS: Open Collaborative Services -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Collaboration_Services>

------
ericmsimons
Finally. I always wondered "why don't all linux distros have a universal app
installer?" It just didn't make sense

~~~
bjg
The people who work on PackageKit ( <http://www.packagekit.org> ) have had
some clients working for a while ( I think 2008ish? ). This seems like the
next step to creating a main stream, awesome client.

~~~
ericmsimons
Good catch - I never saw that before. We're getting so close!

